# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Mi prishen floket

## Arbushi

Mina nuk di nqs mund te me japesh ndonje keshille sepse shiko cfare me ndodhi.

vajta per te lyer floket mirepo ai debili nej nate me pare ishte be tape kshuqe kishte hangover edhe ca me beri. mi lyu nje here floket me boje te zeze a ku di une qe kur e pashe veten ne pasqyre fillova tu qa. me sa duket kishte perdorur gje me % amoniaku shume te larte edhe ma dogji flokun ne nje fare menyre qe nuk kisha pare te mundur ndonjehere. me rrinte kshu si i fryre...  :i ngrysur:  edhe kete boje qe me vuri nuk e mbajta ne koke fare sic ma vuri ma hoqi mbase ngaqe e dinte edhe vete qe floku prishej ....
pas kesaj mqs une nuk i desha te zeza floket mi vuri dekolorant edhe aty me iku truri. mirepo nuk mbaron me kaq mqs floket i desha sic i kisha me pare (qe ne fillim desha vetem te me bente edhe pjesen e flokut qe kishte dale sic e kisha me pare) mi leu prape. 

tani mund ta marresh me mend se si u be floku im skandal i zotit me vinte gjynah. me zorr krihej ... tani sikur i kam nje cike me mire se keto ditet e fundit kam perdorur ca gjera qe i bleva kastile.
kam blere nje shampoo te klorane per floke te demtuara, nje conditioner po jo te klorane se mu duk me i mire nje i zhvarskop (se spo di si shkruhet) edhe nje si tip cremi per floke nga yunsey. bleva edhe ca ampula po ato sikur nuk me bene gje. tani e kam flokun shume me mire po prape se nuk e kam si perpara. edhe me duket sikur me eshte rralluar (kjo eshte mbase edhe ngaqe plasa duke ju vene gjera qe ti bejne me smooth) po 2 dite me pare edhe po ti kapja floket me dhimbnin rrenjet. 

kshu puna ... tani jam e deshperuar dua thjesht te me behen si me perpara nuk du me ja dit si e qysh.

----------


## Arbushi

o njerez ka ndonje gje mund te thote noi llafe??? mina nqs sdi gjo thuj te pakten sdi.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Mina

Lexova postimin dhe me erdhi shume keq! Me flokun dhe me fytyren nuk behet shaka! Se pari, kur drejtohesh tek parukjerja ose tek estetistja, duhet te kesh sadopak informacion. Nuk keshillohet lyerje suksesive e flokeve, pervecse nje here ne muaj, aq me teper dekolorim masiv fill pas lyerjes. Dekolorimi behet me kapuc dhe vetem ne disa fije flokesh. Duhet te dish se ne floke nuk perdoret oksigjenant me i perqendruar se 40%. Dhe 40% vetem kur kerkon derivatet e bjondes. Per floke te zinj ose geshtenje, perdoret oksigjenant 20% ose 30%. Ben mire ta trajtosh flokun me produkte cilesore derisa te rigjenerohet dhe bej kujdes per tjeter here. Perpiqu te trajtohesh tek nje specialiste ne kete fushe. Te tera veprimet qe ka bere parukieri me ty konsiderohen diletantizem. Ai qe meson zanatin ne koken e klientit, duhet te jete nen mbikqyrjen e specialistit.  Shpresoj dhe uroj qe floket e tu te rikthehen ne gjendjen e meparshme!

----------


## Arbushi

po fjasme specialist eshte ky pra. edhe me verte qe heret e tjera mi ka bere shume mire floket. po kesaj rradhe........ pastaj une desha me teper ndonje sugjerim per cfare mund te perdor te bej ndonje gje apo te blej ... nuk di me. megjithate shume flmd.

----------


## Albo

Arbush ve nje parruke per ndonje muaj sa te te dali prape floku i ri dhe u zgjidh problemi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Fiori

Arbush te ka ikur truri?? Si shkon i ben floket tek pijanecet moj...njerez te tille vetem mund te te mbushin sekonden me fjale e budallalleqe me shume nuk jane, mos u beso filmave  :shkelje syri: 

Per flokun, une si shume natyraliste, do te keshilloja mos perdorje shume klorane a ca i ke keto. Thjesht nje Panten pro V balsam per floket dhe shampo me kamomil. Te tjerat me shume do te demtojne se sa rriperterijne flokun...mos mbaj shume kapse apo rreth koke gjate kesaj periudhe qe ti japesh mundesi flokut te rritet i shendetshem. 

Gjithashtu shkurto fundet sa te jete e mundur...madje nq se te shkojne floket e shkurtra, bej ndonje model tip cuni dhe iku dhe ky problem.

Te shkuara  :i hutuar:

----------


## une jam Z...

Morra ne tel Sinead O'Conor per kte punen tate Arba ene me dha nje keshille shume te vyer.... e harrova dreqin. :perqeshje:

----------


## Arbushi

po ju qe talleni me mu perendia tullace ka per tju lene keni per ta pa. apo cjam une qe kur mallkoj me dalin. edhe sa per dijeni floku im nuk eshte si i juji albo edhe konto po ishte i mrekullushem edhe tani eshte pfff pa personalitet edhe prape se prape nuk eshte sic mund ta imagjinoni ju. po flasim per ulje cilesie jo per bastardim.  anyways tani jam me pozitive se e kam nje cike me mire. 

fiori zemra flmd i apprecciate it. ti ke per tu bo miss universi i swear. (kshu kur uroj s'para me ecen po ... ) kjo klorane eshte me bime vetem edhe jane te tera shume te mira keto qe po perdor. megjithate tani sikur jane nje cike me me jete edhe me shiny edhe per ti shkurtu mi shkurtoi ai debili sa se ke idene. edhe nje cike edhe do i fus noi boje tamam edhe ti bej edhe highlights qe floku arbes te kthehet perseri ne madheshtine e dikurshme ...

megjithate edhe nje here tani floket e mia jane thjesht pak te stresuara jo per paruke ... tju dergoj noi foto vetem te flokeve se plasen tu ma kerku edhe ato te shpise. kan qef robte ... eh

----------


## Fiori

Foto vetem floket  :ngerdheshje:  ky ishte kulmi....u shkriva se qeshuri (uh cu kenaqa - maje catise).

Floket nuk eshte ndonje problem i madh Arbush se tani njerzit kane nxjerre formula per rritjen e flokut dhe per ata qe kane qene pa floke gjithe jetes dhe jo me per njerez qe i kane te shendetshem zakonisht. Probleme jane gjerat e tjera...


Ate bimen nuk e kisha degjuar ndonjehere, ose ndoshta ketu njihet me emer tjeter  :konfuz:  

Nejse, ca ngjyre i le tani???

----------


## Mina

Arbush, nuk jam e autorizuar te permend emra produktesh kozmetike! Gjithkush mund ta zgjidhe kete problem nese frekuenton markete prestigjoze.

----------


## Jeta

Une kam qene ne situate te njejte ca kohe me pare. Duke dashur te ve highlights perfundova ne shkaterrimin e flokut. Me rekomanduan te ve veze, uthull dhe te laj koken me caj hithre... mund te them se i provova te gjitha. Nuk vura re ndonje efekt te menjehereshem por tani i kam shume me mire...

----------


## Mina

Floku ka aftesi rigjeneruese (pjesa prane rrenjes) por nuk duhet eksperimentuar pasi cdo flok ka specifiken e vet! Pas gjithe atyre torturave qe ka hequr floku i te siperpermendures me duket absurde ta trajtosh me uthull. Uthulla eshte acid dhe mund te shkaktoje probleme edhe ne lekuren e kokes.

----------


## Albo

Arbush, pa floke eshte edhe moda... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arbushi

more u tremet nga mallkimi im apo me verte albo nuk paska floke  :buzeqeshje:  anyways albo nqs nuk ke ne kete moshe dmth qe je i zgjut. (ishalla ske  :djall sarkastik:  ) 

fiori nuk eshte bime mi eshte thjesht shampo e derivuar nga bime edhe spara kam shume besim te keto firmat e medha se nuk te bera apostafat per raste te tilla po per masat ( :perqeshje: ). megjithate ate te te verdhes se vezes e kisha digju...

----------


## une jam Z...

Arba une pa floke jam, megjithese eshte per arsye te zgjedhjes sime dhe jo natyrale, (shyqyr zoti, ptu ptu ptu se mos ha veten me sy) se jo per gjo po floket i kam pas si "yll", te pakten kshu i maj men se hera e fundit qe i kam pa flokt e mia si duken te gjata ka qene para 6 vjetesh. 
Nejse mo te shkuara dhe tu bofshin si Demi Moores ke 
"GI Jane" :ngerdheshje:

----------


## katana

majonezi me kan then se ben mrekullira. 


 mi kunate pse le nam ti? sdoli asjneri tjeter me ksi problemesh po ti mi gru? 

zara ne gur 'dru me floke si g i jane.

----------


## une jam Z...

Qafsha plaken Kate kam nejt nja 1 ore me e zberthy ate fjaline tate t'funit. Jepi i cik dum per mu amon m'qafsh.

----------


## alvi

O Arbusho, un nuk e di se ku je ti, po po te jesh ne USA, kontakto nai avokat, e hudhi ne gjyq.  C'ke ti se te dalim ne deshmitare, te tregojme se si tu kthye ty bota permbys, pas asaj ngjarjeje dhe se si respekti per veten te eshte humbur, nuk shkon dot ne pune, etj.

----------

